# Procter and Gamble Anti Hunting ??



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Stumbled on this while looking for something else. http://www.dawn-dish.com/en_US/savingwildlife/home.do

http://www.dawn-dish.com/en_US/savingwildlife/minniemission.do

Took me a minute and some clicking of links to realize that they are associated with the World Wildlife Fund and other Animal Rights groups. Wonder how many of us have a bottle of Dawn dish soap in the house or other Proctor and Gamble products.. Here we support those who are against what we do and don't even know it... Randy


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

It's this way with anything. Muscians, movie stars etc. A while back, I even read that Cummins Diesel gave money to anti gun groups.

Don't know how accurate it is but here you go.

http://www.pinkpistols.org/antigun.html


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Levi jeans give money to Handgun Control Inc and the Brady Group, as does Sprint phone, go to activistcash.com and see what companies and groups/people are anti.......


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

ebay, PayPal, Dell, and on and on


----------

